# Viaggio a Roma/Vado a Roma



## Maryquilla

Ciao! Ho un dubbio: si può dire "domani viaggio a Roma?" o può darsi che dipenda dal luogo in cui si trova la persona? Cioè, se si trova in Italia, non è corretto dire viaggio a Roma ma vado a Roma?
Grazie!


----------



## Pegasillo

Ciao Maryquilla!

secondo me sono valide entrambe le forme, "domani viaggio a Roma" e "domani vado a Roma". Io le uso quasi indifferentemente.

Il verbo viaggiare, nel suo significato primario (v. 1. a.), significa "Trasferirsi da luogo a luogo, *per lo più distanti l’uno dall’altro*, con un mezzo di trasporto".
Mentre il verbo andare, nei vari significati riportati, non presuppone un particolare requisito della distanza tra il luogo di partenza e quello d'arrivo. Il significato primario (v. 1.) è: "Muoversi da un luogo a un altro, spostarsi".

Ora, il fatto che chi parte per Roma si trovi o meno in Italia, non è necessariamente una circostanza che obblighi a utilizzare un verbo piuttosto che l'altro. Che un posto sia più o meno distante da un altro lo decide chi parla, e non è detto che, per esempio, chi vive a Nettuno (cittadina vicino Roma) non consideri un vero e proprio "viaggio" arrivare fino a Roma: magari non ha un mezzo di locomozione, deve prendere un gran numero di mezzi pubblici e impiegare un sacco di tempo prima di giungere a destinazione, quindi può a buona ragione dire: "domani viaggio a Roma".
Come non è neppure così scontato che chi debba spostarsi - altro esempio - da Madrid a Roma percepisca la distanza in modo tanto impegnativo da considerarlo un "viaggio" (in fondo sono due ore di volo o poco più, non è certo come viaggiare a Sidney...). Quindi può dire: "domani vado a Roma".

Chiaramente dipende dalla sensibilità soggettiva di ognuno e dal mezzo di trasporto utilizzato.

Un saluto!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Pegasillo said:


> secondo me sono valide entrambe le forme


davvero? Io non direi mai "domani viaggio a Roma" usando viaggio come verbo. Al massimo potrei usarlo come sostantivo "domani, viaggio a Roma", tipo appunto sull'agenda. E poi viaggiare a.....? Sarà l'ora ma mi suona male. Viaggiare per, in, su, con, fra, di, da, verso.


----------



## Pegasillo

alfaalfa said:


> Sarà l'ora ma mi suona male


----------



## Nino83

Concordo con alfaalfa. 
Se vuoi usare il verbo viaggiare con una destinazione, con un luogo di arrivo, devi aggiungere un altro verbo.  
_Viaggio tutti i giorni in treno *per* andare *a(l)* lavoro_. 
_Di solito viaggio in aereo *per* andare *a* Roma_.  

Di solito, però, in questi casi diciamo, più semplicemente, _domani vado a Roma_ o, se vogliamo spiegare con quale mezzo (di trasporto) andiamo, diciamo _domani prendo il treno/l'aereo per (andare a) Roma_.


----------



## Pegasillo

Ok, non sono ferratissimo in grammatica e forse tanti anni passati di vita in Spagna nel decennio scorso può essere che mi abbiano appannato la memoria delle regole grammaticali italiane, che magari tendo a mischiare con quelle spagnole... Ho dato per scontata troppo a cuor leggero la correttezza di "viaggiare A + città".

Tuttavia, prima di rinunciare alle mie idee su questo punto, vi pregherei di farmi vedere qualche Autore che esplicitamente affermi che sia un errore dire "viaggiare A + città". Perché, se di errore si tratta, a parte le tante menzioni di questa forma in varie conversazioni che ho letto in forum di diversa natura, vedo che comunque non sono il solo a farlo: ad esempio qui, in questo titolo, qui ("Domani viaggio a Milano per gli Hot Chip" in "You Ride, We Ride..."), e in questo libro (pag. 63). Soprattutto in quest'ultimo, se fosse un errore, allora sarebbe macroscopico, visto che si elencano una serie di città e località che seguono "io viaggio A"...

Saluti.


----------



## Nino83

Non ho detto che sia un errore ma che semplicemente non si usa. 
Nei dizionari Treccani, Corriere.it, Hoepli, non ci sono esempi del genere.


----------



## Pegasillo

Nino83 said:


> Non ho detto che sia un errore ma che semplicemente non si usa.


Ok, posso convenire che magari si usa poco, però non puoi dire che non si usa in assoluto, visto che di esempi se ne trovano, come hai potuto vedere. E, se non è scorretto da un punto di vista grammaticale, io penso che si possa usare, per quanto a qualcuno (non certo alle mie orecchie) suoni male...


Nino83 said:


> Nei dizionari Treccani, Corriere.it, Hoepli, non ci sono esempi del genere.


Ciò non significa che non si possa utilizzare.

Cordialità


----------



## Nino83

Si, d'accordo, si usa poco, molto poco.  
Il libro che hai citato è tradotto dallo spagnolo, gli altri siti sono blog e pagine personali.


----------



## Pegasillo

Nino83 said:


> Si, d'accordo, si usa poco, molto poco.
> Il libro che hai citato è tradotto dallo spagnolo, gli altri siti sono blog e pagine personali.


Infatti, non ho citato grandi autori, ma c'e un titolo di giornale e gente comune, e un libro tradotto dallo spagnolo da un traduttore *italiano* (che in buona fede reputo che sappia fare il suo lavoro), quindi esempi di lingua "viva" (anche in moltissimi forum, come detto, vi sono altri esempi), ma vedo che neanche i grandi autori di grammatiche e dizionari si pronunciano al riguardo, né so cosa ne pensi la Crusca.
Ripeto, a me non sembra un errore e neanche mi suona male, quindi, fino a prova contraria, mi sento autorizzato ad utilizzare questa forma.

Ho appena posto il quesito all'Accademia della Crusca. Spero mi rispondano così chiariamo la diatriba.


----------



## Nino83

Nessuna diatriba.
Personalmente non uso il verbo _viaggiare_ così e non l'ho mai sentito usare da altri ma non ho nulla in contrario se qualcuno lo fa. 
Ho dato semplicemente la mia impressione.


----------



## elitaliano

Stavo quasi per dichiarare il mio disaccordo da Pegasillo, dicendo che percepivo come corretto "Viaggio a Roma" solo nel senso di "Viaggio all'interno di Roma", "Viaggio per Roma" (esempio: un autista di autobus che indica quale è la città ove lavora).
Solo che poi mi è venuto in mente il romanzo di Jules Verne "Viaggio al centro della terra".
Che avrà voluto dire? Viaggio dalla superficie (fino) al centro, o viaggio per il centro?

Che confusione...


EDIT: Cancellato esempio inappropriato (Grazie e segnalazione di Pegasillo, post #14)


----------



## quasi.stellar

Maryquilla said:


> Ciao! Ho un dubbio: si può dire "domani viaggio a Roma?" o può darsi che dipenda dal luogo in cui si trova la persona? Cioè, se si trova in Italia, non è corretto dire viaggio a Roma ma vado a Roma?
> Grazie!


No, non si può dire. E nemmeno dipende dalla distanza o da dove sono posti il punto di partenza e di arrivo.
Come in tutte le lingue, l'uso delle preposizioni è tradizionale e l'associazione con i relativi verbi è codificata.

Si tratterebbe secondo me di un francesismo, dove usano la preposizione "in" associata con qualunque verbo di moto:
- parto in Francia
- parto in India
in italiano non si può dire e ti spiego perché.

La preposizione "a" indica moto verso luogo ma non si può usare col verbo "viaggiare" che, come senso, sta a indicare un moto prolungato se non continuato. In questo caso si usa la preposizione "per", che in genere indica un moto attraverso luogo:
- Parto per Roma
- parto per la Cina.
Ma ugualmente cambiando il verbo e non con il verbo viaggiare.

Invece "*viaggiare da ... a ..*.", si può dire dato che con questa espressione si vuole rappresentare tutto il viaggio, da un certo punto a un altro, quindi tutto il percorso.
Ugualmente si può dire "*viaggiare attraverso/ per la Lombardia*", dove quello che viene indicato è soprattutto il passaggio attraverso determinati luoghi.
Viaggiare indica proprio (ad esempio) lo stare in treno aspettando di arrivare, e magari nel frattempo osservare e descrivere il panorama.
Ti faccio qualche esempio.

_- Siamo andati a Roma, ma prima di arrivare ci siamo girati in lungo e in largo la Toscana. Abbiamo viaggiato attraverso boschetti e pinete molto suggestivi.
- L'estate scorsa non siamo andati al mare ma abbiamo preferito viaggiare senza meta per la Sicilia, visitando grandi tesori d'arte.
- Abbiamo viaggiato con l'intercity da Milano a Roma, tutto il tempo senza aria condizionata.
_
Come vedi dall'ultimo esempio, è possibile usare "viaggiare" con la preposizione "a" per la destinazione ma solo insieme alla preposizione "da" per il luogo di origine, per indicare qualcosa che capita, appunto, durante il viaggio, nel suo senso di durata.

Spero che ti sia chiaro 



elitaliano said:


> Stavo quasi per dichiarare il mio disaccordo da Pegasillo, dicendo che percepivo come corretto "Viaggio a Roma" solo nel senso di "Viaggio all'interno di Roma", "Viaggio per Roma" (esempio: un autista di autobus che indica quale è la città ove lavora).
> Solo che poi mi è venuto in mente il romanzo di Jules Verne "Viaggio al centro della terra".
> Che avrà voluto dire? Viaggio dalla superficie (fino) al centro, o viaggio per il centro?


Sia nel caso di "viaggio a Roma" sia in quello di "viaggio al centro della terra" si intende in qualche modo descrivere le avventure e le disavventure capitate durante il viaggio.
Non si indica un viaggio interno alla città di Roma (neanche nel caso dell'autista, quella che citi è una formula semi dialettale, più propriamente l'autista avrebbe cambiato il verbo).
E vedi che "viaggio al centro della terra" ti manda subito in confusione mentre ti dà l'interpretazione corretta.


----------



## Pegasillo

Ciao elitaliano,

Il tuo dubbio è leggermente diverso da quello sinora dibattuto. Nel tuo esempio "viaggio" è sostantivo (io ho sempre parlato di verbo, né io né altri qui hanno mai detto che "viaggio a" come sostantivo sia un'espressione dubbia), ed "a" è seguito da un luogo che non corrisponde a un nome di località urbana.

Secondo me, comunque (ma non mi dilungo troppo, mi pare di andare OT...), "Viaggio al centro della terra" significa primariamente "viaggio *verso* il centro della terra", cioè, oltre ad indicare la meta (il centro della terra), si evidenzia il moto direzionale verso di essa; in ogni caso, come ogni viaggio, anche la descrizione di ciò che succede alla meta e suoi dintorni fa parte del viaggio stesso. Così la vedo io...

Un saluto


----------



## quasi.stellar

Anche l'esempio che fai tu, Pegasillo, secondo link che posti, riguarda un sostantivo,
"viaggio a Bruxelles" con le altre località che cita
ed è un sostantivo come potrebbe essere in una lista di cose da fare:
- domani viaggio a Bruxelles
- lunedì visita al museo delle cere
- sabato incontro con xxx
eccetera.

Concordo con Nino, gli altri sono blog e una traduzione, neanche dallo spagnolo ma dal messicano. E i titoli che questo signore presenta per fare il traduttore non li abbiamo verificati.
Non si tratta di lingua viva. E allora perché non ci mettiamo a prendere la lingua della strada? Si tratta di errori, marchiani o no che siano.

E alla fin fine tutti qui sappiamo l'italiano, per lo meno quanto il traduttore che citi, ma io questa forma non la insegnerei. Scomodare l'Accademia della Crusca per l'uso delle preposizioni mi sembra alquanto esagerato, un attimo di pazienza e qui ci sono mille persone che hanno e possono dare la risposta.


----------



## frugnaglio

quasi.stellar said:


> No, non si può dire.
> [...]



Questa è anche la mia impressione. A mio avviso "viaggiare" ha il significato di "stare in viaggio", indica l'azione nel corso del suo svolgimento. Per fare un paragone (forse un po' esagerato, ma è tanto per capirsi) con un altro verbo "continuativo", lo accosterei a "dormire". Si può dire "dormire dalle due alle dieci" ma non "dormire alle dieci" (se non nel senso che quando suonano le dieci si sta dormendo). Si può dire "viaggiare da Roma a Bologna" ma non "viaggiare a Bologna" (se non nel senso che, trovandosi a Bologna, si sta viaggiando). Si può dire invece "dormire fino alle dieci" e "viaggiare fino a Bologna".
Questa, va da sé, è la mia impressione e non ha pretese di prescrittività.


----------



## Nino83

elitaliano said:


> Solo che poi mi è venuto in mente il romanzo di Jules Verne "Viaggio al centro della terra".



Il *verbo* _viaggiare_ non è seguito (solitamente) dalla preposizione _a_ + la destinazione.
Il *sostantivo* _viaggio_ invece lo è.

_La settimana scorsa *ho viaggiato*_ (verbo) _a Roma_ 
_La settimana scorsa *ho fatto* un viaggio_ (sostantivo) _a Roma  



_


----------



## Pegasillo

quasi.stellar, secondo te si tratta di un errore, addirittura marchiano, secondo me non è così. E se davvero dovesse essere così come io penso, non vedo perché non si possa insegnare a qualcuno.
Per me si tratta di lingua viva, secondo te no.
Per me, semmai di uso derivato da una lingua straniera dovesse trattarsi, si tratterebbe di spagnolismo, non di francesismo... ecc. ecc.

Non pretendo né m'interessa che cambi il tuo modo di vedere la cosa: vuoi avere ragione, ok, tieniti la tua ragione.
Ma a me permane il dubbio, cosa ci devo fare... per questo attendo la risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca, che, con tutto il rispetto per te e per tutti coloro che intervengono nel forum, ha un'autorità superiore e può dare un parere definitivo e senza ambiguità, e sono pronto a riconoscere di aver sbagliato se veramente si tratta di un errore.

Vi farò sapere non appena riceverò risposta.

Intanto, checché ne diciate, viaggio a Roma, a Milano, a Malta, ad Ustica o AL posto che più mi piace...

Saluti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pegasillo said:


> Per me si tratta di lingua viva, secondo te no


Lingua viva? Quindi ogni errore grammaticale lo possiamo liquidare come "lingua viva"?
Ma anche no. E' un calco da un'altra lingua e il fatto che tu e forse altre persone che sono influenzate dalla conoscenza dello spagnolo lo usiate non lo rende sicuramente corretto.
Ci sono decine e decine di errori tipici di stranieri che parlano una determinata lingua..allora cosa facciamo? Diciamo che parlano perfettamente "italiano vivo"?


----------



## Pegasillo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Quindi ogni errore grammaticale lo possiamo liquidare come "lingua viva"?


Non distorciamo il senso di quel che ho detto. Dimostrami che si tratta di un "errore grammaticale". Per me è corretto fino a prova contraria. Finora ho solo letto i vostri pareri, che rispetto, ma vorrei un parere ancora più autorevole. Se potete darmelo sono il primo ad esserne contento.
Fino ad allora, dite pure quello che vi pare.

Sempre cordialmente.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pegasillo said:


> Dimostrami che si tratta di un "errore grammaticale"


Te lo hanno già ampiamente dimostrato tutti coloro che hanno postato in questa discussione. 
La tua risposta sembra essere "io lo dico, allora è giusto".


----------



## Pegasillo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Te lo hanno già ampiamente dimostrato tutti coloro che hanno postato in questa discussione.
> La tua risposta sembra essere "io lo dico, allora è giusto".


A me pare che ognuno ha *abbia *dato il suo parere, ma nessuno ha citato un autore che escluda senza ombra di dubbio che non si possa dire "viaggiare a + località".
"Sembra essere"? Allora ti chiarisco meglio la mia posizione: "io lo dico e mi sembra molto naturale, tuttavia ho un dubbio che mi avete ingenerato. Dunque vi chiedo se potete dimostrare citando un parere autorevole che si tratti inequivocabilmente di un errore. Altrimenti mi sento autorizzato a continuare ad usare la mia forma".
Ebbene, a tale domanda finora non mi è stata data risposta...

Sempre massima cordialità.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pegasillo said:


> "io lo dico e mi sembra molto naturale


Gli altri SEI madrelingua italiani invece ti hanno detto tutti esattamente l'opposto, ovvero che non è naturale e che non direbbero mai una cosa del genere.
Vuoi continuare a dire una cosa del genere a meno che Umberto Eco in persona ti dica che sbagli? Perfetto, credo che per nessuno di noi sia un problema 
Chi invece consulta il forum per imparare l'italiano ha il diritto di sapere che solo tu dici che una cosa del genere è corretta, mentre tutti gli altri madrelingua italiani la ritengono sbagliata. Poi si faranno la loro idea.


----------



## alfaalfa

Sicuramente c'è la forma "viaggiare + a" ma in questa bella casistica "a" non è mai moto a luogo (13 e 14 non lo sono), che poi è l' OT. E ti dico con sincera amicizia che se tu mi dicessi "domani viaggio a Roma" penserei di parlare con uno straniero.

p.s. la fonte è estremamente autorevole.


----------



## Pegasillo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Gli altri SEI madrelingua italiani invece ti hanno detto tutti esattamente l'opposto, ovvero che non è naturale e che non direbbero mai una cosa del genere.
> Vuoi continuare a dire una cosa del genere a meno che Umberto Eco in persona (*non proprio lui in persona, non ambisco a tanto*) ti dica che sbagli? Perfetto, credo che per nessuno di noi sia un problema
> Chi invece consulta il forum per imparare l'italiano ha il diritto di sapere che solo tu dici che una cosa del genere è corretta (*ripeto, ho i miei dubbi e cerco di chiarirli*), mentre tutti gli altri madrelingua italiani la ritengono sbagliata. Poi si faranno la loro idea.


Va bene 



alfaalfa said:


> Sicuramente c'è la forma "viaggiare + a" ma in questa bella casistica "a" non è mai moto a luogo (13 e 14 non lo sono)


Grazie per il link, davvero molto utile. Scusami, ma se il 14 e 15 non sono moto a luogo, allora cosa sono secondo te?



alfaalfa said:


> E ti dico con sincera amicizia che se tu mi dicessi "domani viaggio a Roma" penserei di parlare con uno straniero.


Ok, ne prendo atto e ti ringrazio. Ho già ammesso che è poco usato (v. #8) e, dopo questa sollevazione popolare che ho scatenato, farò estrema attenzione alle circostanze in cui mi verrà di usarlo... semmai lo userò più! ; contesto solo che sia scorretto grammaticamente.

Cordialità.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Pegasillo said:


> A me pare che ognuno ha dato il suo parere, ma nessuno ha citato un autore che escluda senza ombra di dubbio che non si possa dire "viaggiare a + località".
> ...
> Altrimenti mi sento autorizzato a continuare ad usare la mia forma"


Tu chiedi in questo frangente quello che in ambito giuridico una "probatio diabolica", ossia di dimostrare un fatto negativo.
Possiamo mettere in fila TUTTE le parole di TUTTI gli autori e con questo non dimostreremmo che una cosa non si usa?

Visto che invece tu "affermi", come in un vero processo sei tu che devi dimostrare la positività di un fatto. Le prove che hai già dato, ossia i link che hai messo, a noi non sono sembrate sufficienti. Per dimostrare che l'espressione sia grammaticalmente corretta.

Io se sento dire qualcosa da Fabio Volo o dalla Littizzetto, o in qualunque telegiornale, non immagino che la lingua sia cambiata mentre ero un attimo assente, immagino che come purtroppo spesso succede stiano prendendo uno svarione.

E poi siamo tutti d'accordo che magari in decenni di uso improprio poi lo svarione può diventare regola. Ma qui siamo a valutare cosa sia regola oggi e non su Marte fra dodicimila anni. E se vogliamo proprio vedere, secondo me e con tutto il rispetto, l'Accademia della Crusca è ancora più indietro di noi 


PS
io non ho parlato di "errore marchiano", ho detto "marchiano o no che sia", che è un attimo diverso


----------



## alfaalfa

Pegasillo said:


> se il 13 il 14 e 15 non sono moto a luogo, allora cosa sono secondo te?


Wikipedia mi suggerisce "Complemento di moto entro luogo circoscritto".


Pegasillo said:


> Dunque vi chiedo se potete dimostrare citando un parere autorevole che si tratti inequivocabilmente di un errore


Ribaltiamo le carte. Dimostrare una cosa negativa è di per sé arduo.  Cita almeno un  parere autorevole che dimostri come "viaggiare + a (moto a luogo)" sia corretto.
Cross con q.s


----------



## quasi.stellar

Allora = un po' di analisi logica.
_"se il 13 il 14 e 15 non sono moto a luogo, allora cosa sono secondo te?"_
Sono tutti dal primo all'ultimo *complementi di modo*, e non complementi di moto di qualunque tipo.

_"A me pare che ognuno abbia dato il suo parere, ma nessuno ha citato un autore"_
Anche dimenticare i congiuntivi fa parte di una "lingua viva", se vogliamo accogliere quello che si fa invece di quello che andrebbe fatto.


----------



## Pegasillo

alfaalfa said:


> "Complemento di moto entro luogo circoscritto"


Cioè risponderebbero "alla domanda: per/entro quale luogo?".
Anche qui non sono così sicuro di questo, a me pare che nei due esempi riportati sia aperta anche la possibilità del moto a luogo, cioè rispondono alla domanda: dove? Verso dove? Verso quale luogo? Risposta: "ad Haiti...", "all'estero". Da quanto leggo posso concederti che probabilmente non si usa con località urbane.



quasi.stellar said:


> Tu chiedi in questo frangente quello che in ambito giuridico una "probatio diabolica", ossia di dimostrare un fatto negativo.
> Possiamo mettere in fila TUTTE le parole di TUTTI gli autori e con questo non dimostreremmo che una cosa non si usa?


Non esagerare, basta la parola di UN SOLO autore... Che non si usa lo affermi tu. Io ho detto che si usa poco; vuoi che ti dica di più, che non è la più felice delle espressioni e che "vado a Roma" solleva meno obiezioni? Va bene. Ma continuo a non capire perché dovrebbe trattarsi di un errore grammaticale. Mi è concesso dubitare? O è già stata emessa una sentenza di mettere alla gogna il sottoscritto? Per questo ho chiesto un parere autorevole a voi, se potete, e, nel frattempo, il parere della Crusca.



quasi.stellar said:


> Visto che invece tu "affermi", come in un vero processo sei tu che devi dimostrare la positività di un fatto. Le prove che hai già dato, ossia i link che hai messo, a noi non sono sembrate sufficienti. Per dimostrare che l'espressione sia grammaticalmente corretta.





alfaalfa said:


> Cita almeno un parere autorevole che dimostri come "viaggiare + a (moto a luogo)" sia corretto.


Rispondo a tutti e due. Quei link che ho messo (per non parlare delle tante frasi sparse in forum, twitter e facebook, che non mi è parso opportuno riportare qui) non dimostrano la correttezza grammaticale della forma, ma indicativamente che esiste gente comune che utilizza quell'espressione. Erroneamente? Lo vedremo.
Se avessi trovato qualche autore che avesse già trattato l'argomento lo avrei già postato, con lo spirito costruttivo che contraddistingue il forum. Come pure pubblicherò, sperando che prima o poi mi arrivi, la risposta della Crusca, che ho scomodato proprio perché non trovo una risposta convincente al mio dubbio. E comunque, non devo dimostrare niente: non ho forse già detto ripetutamente che si tratta di una mia opinione in cui persiste un dubbio che devo chiarire? Come tu e gli altri siete sicuramente liberi di avere la vostra, anche io lo sono di avere la mia. Poi, come ha detto Paul, chiunque legga questo topic si farà la sua propria opinione.



quasi.stellar said:


> E se vogliamo proprio vedere, secondo me e con tutto il rispetto, l'Accademia della Crusca è ancora più indietro di noi


Questa è una tua opinione. Ne accolgo lo spirito, ma la penso diversamente.



quasi.stellar said:


> io non ho parlato di "errore marchiano", ho detto "marchiano o no che sia", che è un attimo diverso


Ok, ho inteso male io.



quasi.stellar said:


> _"se il 13 il 14 e 15 non sono moto a luogo, allora cosa sono secondo te?"_
> Sono tutti dal primo all'ultimo *complementi di modo*, e non complementi di moto di qualunque tipo.


quasi.stellar, il complemento di modo risponde alle domande: Come? In che modo? In che maniera?. Nell'esempio 13 può anche esserlo "attraverso sussurri", ma non certamente "a Haiti". Nell'esempio 14 direi proprio di no, c'è sicuramente la richiesta di un "dove" più che di un "come".



quasi.stellar said:


> _"A me pare che ognuno abbia dato il suo parere, ma nessuno ha citato un autore"_
> Anche dimenticare i congiuntivi fa parte di una "lingua viva", se vogliamo accogliere quello che si fa invece di quello che andrebbe fatto.


Hai ragione!  Correggo subito. Altro da rinfacciare a mio ulteriore discredito? 

Saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pegasillo said:


> ma indicativamente che esiste gente comune che utilizza quell'espressione. Erroneamente? Lo vedremo.


https://www.google.it/?gws_rd=ssl#q="se+io+sarei"

Eccoti 77.000 risultati di analfabeti che scrivono "se io sarei". Allora va bene anche quello? Quindi basta Google per sdoganare qualsiasi sciocchezza? 
Allora posso anche io scrivere delle scemenze immonde in spagnolo e poi rispondere a chi me le contesta che, visto che per me vanno bene allora sono "lingua viva"?


----------



## Pegasillo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Eccoti 77.000 risultati di analfabeti che scrivono "se io sarei". Allora va bene anche quello? Quindi basta Google per sdoganare qualsiasi sciocchezza?
> Allora posso anche io scrivere delle scemenze immonde in spagnolo e poi rispondere a chi me le contesta che, visto che per me vanno bene allora sono "lingua viva"?


Esiste una differenza: "se io sarei" È SICURAMENTE un errore marchiano, ed è pure facile trovare più di un autore che lo affermi senza ombra di dubbio. Nel mio caso invece...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pegasillo said:


> Esiste una differenza: "se io sarei" È SICURAMENTE un errore marchiano, ed è pure facile trovare più di un autore che lo affermi senza ombra di dubbio. Nel mio caso invece...


Ah, ora ho capito la tua logica!
Siccome non si trova nessun sito che afferma che senza ombra di dubbio "scendi il cane a papa che lo piscio" non è italiano allora io posso affermare senza essere smentito ufficialmente che questa frase è corretta e "lingua viva".
Quindi io invento una minchiata che nessun altro ha detto prima e fino a quando non sono smentito ufficialmente, quella cosa è assolutamente accettabile e sono gli altri a dover dimostrare che è sbagliata, non io a dover provare che è giusta..


----------



## quasi.stellar

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ah, ora ho capito la tua logica!
> Siccome non si trova nessun sito che afferma che senza ombra di dubbio "scendi il cane a papa che lo piscio" non è italiano allora io posso affermare senza essere smentito ufficialmente che questa frase è corretta e "lingua viva".
> Quindi io invento una minchiata che nessun altro ha detto prima e fino a quando non sono smentito ufficialmente, quella cosa è assolutamente accettabile e sono gli altri a dover dimostrare che è sbagliata, non io a dover provare che è giusta..


Purtroppo Paul è proprio così.
E adesso la tua divertente frasetta, scritta qui, verrà riportata sui motori di ricerca e fra un mese non so quanti diranno: "ah ma sta su internet ..."

Purtroppo le persone che fanno citazioni delle scempiaggini on line sono sempre di più, internet è diventato la bibbia di chi allo studio e alla conseguente cultura pensa di sostituire qualche click.
È di questi giorni una notizia (una burla naturalmente) che dal 2016 non occorrerà più una laurea in medicina, basterà internet.

Al posto di studio e lavoro, che hanno informato le nostre coscienze dalla notte dei tempi, ora abbiamo internet e spettacolo. Tutto facile rapido e immediato. Quello che ne può uscire mi terrorizza ...


----------



## Pegasillo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Siccome non si trova nessun sito che afferma che senza ombra di dubbio "scendi il cane a papa che lo piscio" non è italiano allora io posso affermare senza essere smentito ufficialmente che questa frase è corretta e "lingua viva".
> Quindi io invento una minchiata che nessun altro ha detto prima e fino a quando non sono smentito ufficialmente, quella cosa è assolutamente accettabile e sono gli altri a dover dimostrare che è sbagliata, non io a dover provare che è giusta.


Non ho detto questo, ma perché devi stravolgere ed estremizzare ancora una volta il senso di quello che scrivo? Io non ho inventato assolutamente niente, "viaggiare a + località" è forse usato poco, forse non è la più felice delle espressioni, ma esiste. Ho mai detto che è "assolutamente accettabile"? Semmai lo fosse, lo è relativamente a me e ad alcune persone. Ho espresso un legittimo dubbio e, se qualcuno dovesse chiedermi se è una forma corretta, direi anzitutto di guardarsi bene dall'usarlo , che è un tema dibattuto, visto che in effetti lo stiamo dibattendo eccome! Insomma, non mi è propio concesso dubitare in questa sede? Ho già detto che sarò il primo a riconoscere di aver sbagliato se si tratta veramente di un errore grammaticale. Mi pare che i miei interventi siano costruttivi.


quasi.stellar said:


> Purtroppo Paul è proprio così.
> E adesso la tua divertente frasetta, scritta qui, verrà riportata sui motori di ricerca e fra un mese non so quanti diranno: "ah ma sta su internet ..."
> 
> Purtroppo le persone che fanno citazioni delle scempiaggini on line sono sempre di più, internet è diventato la bibbia di chi allo studio e alla conseguente cultura pensa di sostituire qualche click.
> È di questi giorni una notizia (una burla naturalmente) che dal 2016 non occorrerà più una laurea in medicina, basterà internet.
> 
> Al posto di studio e lavoro, che hanno informato le nostre coscienze dalla notte dei tempi, ora abbiamo internet e spettacolo. Tutto facile rapido e immediato. Quello che ne può uscire mi terrorizza


O tempora o mores... 

Cordialmente


----------



## Gwunderi

Pegasillo said:


> Esiste una differenza: "se io sarei" È SICURAMENTE un errore marchiano, ed è pure facile trovare più di un autore che lo affermi senza ombra di dubbio. Nel mio caso invece...



Nel tuo caso invece si tratta di un errore madornale 

Non vedo cosa aggiungere a quanto spiegato dai miei predecessori. "Domani viaggio a Roma" (usato come verbo) è semplicemente sbagliato.


----------



## frugnaglio

Pegasillo said:


> Cioè risponderebbero "alla domanda: per/entro quale luogo?".
> Anche qui non sono così sicuro di questo, a me pare che nei due esempi riportati sia aperta anche la possibilità del moto a luogo, cioè rispondono alla domanda: dove? Verso dove? Verso quale luogo? Risposta: "ad Haiti...", "all'estero".



Per me “viaggiare all'estero” significa viaggiare trovandosi all'estero (ovvero, sono italiano e risiedo in Italia, e mi sto spostando dal Brasile alla Colombia: sto viaggiando all'estero).
“Viaggiare a Haiti attraverso sussurri” non ho idea di cosa significhi e dovrei vederlo nel contesto.



Pegasillo said:


> Non esagerare, basta la parola di UN SOLO autore...



Come ti hanno già fatto notare, non si può chiedere di dimostrare un fatto negativo. Gli usi che alle nostre orecchie suonano sbagliati sono sicuramente una quantità enorme, più di quanto qualunque autore potrebbe coprire scrivendone per tutta la vita.
Pretendere di trovare un autore che si pronuncia specificamente su quest'uso dicendo che è sbagliato è come richiedere una prova certa del fatto che il tuo vicino di casa ieri non ha mai pensato ai ghepardi.



Pegasillo said:


> Ma continuo a non capire perché dovrebbe trattarsi di un errore grammaticale.



Secondo me non è un errore grammaticale, così come non è un errore grammaticale dire “Io mangio la lunghezza”. Grammaticalmente è una frase corretta (soggetto - oggetto - verbo, concordati secondo le regole), però non ha senso.



Pegasillo said:


> gogna



Eh?


----------



## Pegasillo

Gwunderi said:


> Nel tuo caso invece si tratta di un errore madornale
> 
> Non vedo cosa aggiungere a quanto spiegato dai miei predecessori. "Domani viaggio a Roma" (usato come verbo) è semplicemente sbagliato.


Va bene, prendo atto anche della tua opinione.



frugnaglio said:


> Per me “viaggiare all'estero” significa viaggiare trovandosi all'estero (ovvero, sono italiano e risiedo in Italia, e mi sto spostando dal Brasile alla Colombia: sto viaggiando all'estero).
> “Viaggiare a Haiti attraverso sussurri” non ho idea di cosa significhi e dovrei vederlo nel contesto.


Ciao frugnaglio. A me sembra che si possa usare "viaggiare all'estero" anche avendo residenza in Italia e muovendosi dall'Italia verso paesi stranieri (si veda il sito della Farnesina). Ciò comunque non toglie che ci sia, a mio avviso, un moto a luogo. Riguardo a "viaggiare a Haiti attraverso sussurri", concordo sulla difficoltà di comprensione senza un contesto a supporto, quindi si può ragionare solo per ipotesi.



frugnaglio said:


> Come ti hanno già fatto notare, non si può chiedere di dimostrare un fatto negativo. Gli usi che alle nostre orecchie suonano sbagliati sono sicuramente una quantità enorme, più di quanto qualunque autore potrebbe coprire scrivendone per tutta la vita.
> Pretendere di trovare un autore che si pronuncia specificamente su quest'uso dicendo che è sbagliato è come richiedere una prova certa del fatto che il tuo vicino di casa ieri non ha mai pensato ai ghepardi.


Anzitutto non ho "preteso" niente. Concordo che sia difficile dimostrare un "fatto negativo", e a questo punto non lo chiederò più, però, nonostante tutto quello che si è scritto finora, il dubbio mi permane. Se tu hai un dubbio cosa fai normalmente? Cerchi di fare luce e chiarirlo. Se qui non ci riesco, mi rivolgo a un'autorità in materia. È quello che sto facendo, avendo mandato una richiesta al riguardo alla Crusca.



frugnaglio said:


> Secondo me non è un errore grammaticale, così come non è un errore grammaticale dire “Io mangio la lunghezza”. Grammaticalmente è una frase corretta (soggetto - oggetto - verbo, concordati secondo le regole), però non ha senso.


A me pare che in questa formula, oltre a non esserci errori grammaticali come dici (ma al riguardo spero che la Crusca mi dia una risposta), non sia il senso a mancare. Non mi dire che non capisci uno che ti dice: "domani viaggio a Roma"... Forse manca di stile o di "inappuntabilità", visto che ha sollevato così tante obiezioni (mi rendo conto), ma non certo di senso.
La gogna era metaforica...


----------



## dragonseven

La frase «domani viaggio a Roma» oltre che inusuale è scorretta in italiano «standard» per due motivi. 
Innanzitutto, con «domani» il verbo dovrebbe essere coniugato al futuro («viaggerò», «andrò»).
Inoltre è di chiaro registro «familiare» poiché è sottointesa una parte di frase, ossia il luogo di partenza che per lo piú è il luogo ove si esprime il concetto se non diversamente specificato in precedenza, e il verbo ha valenza di «camminare, spostarsi».
In realtà, la principale accezione di «viaggiare» è «fare viaggi», per cui, a sentire l'espressione in questione, sembra che il locutore dovrà affrontare piú di un viaggio per arrivare a destinazione [o effettuare almeno uno scalo]; un secondo significato è «fare il viaggio» ma viene utilizzato specialmente per il «momento, mentre» dello stesso.
Per un registro piú alto [del «familiare»], con questo costrutto, sarebbe piú confacente adoperare il verbo «recarsi» (e non perché sono di sopra alla «linea “gotica”»; vanno comunque bene anche [alcuni piú, alcuni meno], e.g. «essere, andare, dirigersi, avviarsi»): «Domani mi recherò a Roma.»

La frase «standard» [con «viaggiare»] sarebbe la seguente: 
«Domani viaggerò da Milano (o altro luogo) a Roma.».


Mie impressioni. 


P.s.: @Pegasillo, un altro esempio per chiarire, forse, può essere quello che segue. 
Diresti mai, «Io viaggio *da qui a là*.»? E, «Io viaggio *a là*.»?


----------



## quasi.stellar

Pegasillo said:


> A me pare che in questa formula, oltre a non esserci errori grammaticali come dici (ma al riguardo spero che la Crusca mi dia una risposta), non sia il senso a mancare. Non mi dire che non capisci uno che ti dice: "domani viaggio a Roma"... Forse manca di stile o di "inappuntabilità", visto che ha sollevato così tante obiezioni (mi rendo conto), ma non certo di senso.
> La gogna era metaforica...


Come fai a stabilire quando l'uso di una preposizione piuttosto di un'altra sia corretto? Dato che non siamo in ambito matematico, dove le regole hanno una loro logica, ma in ambito linquistico dove molte cose entrano a costruire le regole, non dimentichiamo che una di queste cose è l'uso.

Se nessuno fa un certo uso di una certa espressione, direi che questo mancato uso diventa regola. Esattamente come, al contrario, l'uso frequente e indiscusso costruisce la regola.
Se io incontro qualcuno che dice "ho rimasto" oppure "se io sarei" oppure qualunque altra cosa compreso "io viaggio a Roma", penso che sta sbagliando e non che nottetempo è nata una nuova regola.

Fai bene ad aspettare la risposta della Crusca (anche se da principio mi pareva che fossi d'accordo con noi). Siamo tutti curiosi di conoscere la risposta.


----------



## Pegasillo

dragonseven said:


> La frase «domani viaggio a Roma» oltre che inusuale è scorretta in italiano «standard» per due motivi.
> Innanzitutto, con «domani» il verbo dovrebbe essere coniugato al futuro («viaggerò», «andrò»).
> Inoltre è di chiaro registro «familiare» poiché è sottointesa una parte di frase, ossia il luogo di partenza che per lo piú è il luogo ove si esprime il concetto se non diversamente specificato in precedenza, e il verbo ha valenza di «camminare, spostarsi».
> In realtà, la principale accezione di «viaggiare» è «fare viaggi», per cui, a sentire l'espressione in questione, sembra che il locutore dovrà affrontare piú di un viaggio per arrivare a destinazione [o effettuare almeno uno scalo]; un secondo significato è «fare il viaggio» ma viene utilizzato specialmente per il «momento, mentre» dello stesso.
> Per un registro piú alto [del «familiare»], con questo costrutto, sarebbe piú confacente adoperare il verbo «recarsi» (e non perché sono di sopra alla «linea “gotica”»; vanno comunque bene anche [alcuni piú, alcuni meno], e.g. «essere, andare, dirigersi, avviarsi»): «Domani mi recherò a Roma.»
> 
> La frase «standard» [con «viaggiare»] sarebbe la seguente:
> «Domani viaggerò da Milano (o altro luogo) a Roma.».
> 
> 
> Mie impressioni.
> 
> 
> P.s.: @Pegasillo, un altro esempio per chiarire, forse, può essere quello che segue.
> Diresti mai, «Io viaggio *da qui a là*.»? E, «Io viaggio *a là*.»?




Grazie dragonseven, la spiegazione nel tuo intervento è la migliore, tra le più pacate e senz'altro la più dotta che ho letto finora. Massima stima! 

Ok mi arrendo, troppi pareri negativi e pochi a supporto (questi ultimi tutti all'esterno di questa sede con ragionamenti per così dire "a orecchio"), evidentemente si tratta di una forma carpita dallo spagnolo (dove invece è certamente possibile sia "viaggiare a" con moto a luogo seguito dalla località/paese/regione, sia l'utilizzo del verbo al presente + avverbio di tempo futuro - domani - per indicare un'azione che accadrà nel futuro) e riciclata inconsciamente dal sottoscritto in italiano, credendo in buona fede che fosse corretta quando, a quanto pare, non lo è...
Chiedo scusa e cospargo il mio capo con montagne di cenere! 
Riguardo agli altri esempi che fai, a questo punto eviterei anzitutto proprio di usare "viaggiare", che ormai mi dà l'orticaria!  Forse la tua è una domanda trabocchetto, comunque "da qui a lì" (il "là" mi piace meno) francamente è un'espressione che userei, magari con verbi di moto, come "andare", "spostarsi" ("Vado / mi sposto da qui a lì") o, come segnala anche il vocabolario Treccani, in frasi come "_da qui a lì ci vorrà mezz’ora di cammino_". Invece, non userei mai con nessun verbo e in nessuna circostanza "a là" o "a li", che percepisco come un grosso errore. Tuttavia sì direi con verbi compatibili con il moto a luogo: "vado / mi reco là", senza "a".
C'è una cosa, nonostante il mio discredito, che ancora non mi sentirei di escludere, almeno in contate circostanze, ed è "viaggiare a" con senso di moto a luogo. L'esempio di "viaggiare all'estero" (lasciamo perdere quello di "viaggiare a Haiti attraverso sussurri", che non si capisce) tu come lo interpreti @dragonseven ?



quasi.stellar said:


> Come fai a stabilire quando l'uso di una preposizione piuttosto di un'altra sia corretto? Dato che non siamo in ambito matematico, dove le regole hanno una loro logica, ma in ambito linquistico dove molte cose entrano a costruire le regole, non dimentichiamo che una di queste cose è l'uso.
> 
> Se nessuno fa un certo uso di una certa espressione, direi che questo mancato uso diventa regola. Esattamente come, al contrario, l'uso frequente e indiscusso costruisce la regola.
> Se io incontro qualcuno che dice "ho rimasto" oppure "se io sarei" oppure qualunque altra cosa compreso "io viaggio a Roma", penso che sta sbagliando e non che nottetempo è nata una nuova regola.
> 
> Fai bene ad aspettare la risposta della Crusca (anche se da principio mi pareva che fossi d'accordo con noi). Siamo tutti curiosi di conoscere la risposta.



È corretto ciò che dici. Tuttavia, sei tu che pensi dentro di te e sei convinta dell'esistenza di questo errore, mentre qualcun'altro *qualcun altro* (anzi, più di qualcuno, di certo non "nessuno"), come me fino a poco fa, usa l'espressione ed è convinto di farlo correttamente, senza poterlo neanche comprovare in qualche grammatica all'uso, visto che la regola manca. Quindi, se non ci fosse compattezza generale nel rifiutare l'espressione errata, ma non codificata come tale, dando possibilmente spiegazioni convincenti, né qualche autorità a fissare quella regola mancante, detta espressione rischierebbe subdolamente di espandersi.
Ora che ci penso, grazie a tutti, in un certo senso avete fermato un potenziale "assassino"! 
Sono anch'io curioso di conoscere la risposta e non mancherò di pubblicarla. Ma siamo sicuri che rispondano? Quanto tempo ci vorrà?

Cordialità


----------



## quasi.stellar

_qualcun'altro_ 

Scusa sai? Non è che ce l'ho con te, è che proprio non riesco a tagliarmi la lingua  :
*qualcun altro*
come un altro, nessun altro ecc **
**


----------



## Pegasillo

quasi.stellar said:


> _qualcun'altro_
> 
> Scusa sai? Non è che ce l'ho con te, è che proprio non riesco a tagliarmi la lingua  :
> *qualcun altro*
> come un altro, nessun altro ecc **
> **


 OK, grazie.
Ho corretto. Dopo questa lunga e dura giornata il cervello mi è andato in pappa (si potrà dire??)! Vado a ficcarmi nel tritacarne... 

Saluti.


----------



## dragonseven

Pegasillo said:


> Forse la tua è una domanda trabocchetto, comunque "da qui a lì" (il "là" mi piace meno) [...]. Invece, non userei mai con nessun verbo e in nessuna circostanza "a là" o "a li", che percepisco come un grosso errore. Tuttavia sì direi con verbi compatibili con il moto a luogo: "vado / mi reco là", senza "a".


 Pardon! Ho dimenticato di inserire la «*a*» di «*a là*» tra parentesi tonde.
Per cui, no, non era a trabocchetto.

Debbo aggiungere alcune precisazioni a quanto ho scritto.
Per cominciare vorrei far notare che non ho affermato che con il verbo «viaggiare» non si possa formare il complemento di «moto a luogo».
Quando ho scritto che in italiano «standard» è «scorretto» intendevo dire "in questo contesto del quale si sta dibattendo", "per il senso che si vuole dargli".

Mi cimento quindi ora a dare un'altra ragione [che non vuole essere «normativa»] per la quale ho detto quanto sopra.
Con [forse tutti] i verbi di movimento è possibile il «moto a luogo» ma dipende sempre dalla loro semantica e da quale preposizione sono seguíti.
Con questo voglio dire che non si possono ritenere le due frasi oggetto del titolo al filone come equivalenti per significato... Proviamo a cambiare il tempo del verbo:
(A) "Ieri sono andato a Roma." e (B) "Ieri ho viaggiato a Roma.",
credo risulti già con piú evidenza la differenza di significato e di complemento tra le due [(A) «moto a luogo», (B) «moto per luogo» se non «moto circoscritto»].
Medesima differenza di complemento si riscontra nello stesso costrutto ma con verbi diversi dello stesso “ramo”:
(A1) "Ieri sono venuto a Roma." e (B1) "Ieri ho camminato a Roma.".
Per ottenere indubbiamente il «moto a luogo» nei casi (B) e (B1) sarebbe opportuno, per lo meno, cambiare preposizione con "verso" o, meglio ancora, "fino a" (in effetti, in latino, il «moto a luogo» e il «moto sino a/verso un luogo» erano separati).
Insomma, a me sembra che per i verbi di moto aventi ausiliare «avere» non basti la sola preposizione «a» a indicare un «moto a luogo», anzi, dà piú l'idea di «moto circoscritto».



> L'esempio di "viaggiare all'estero" tu come lo interpreti @dragonseven?


Cosí, senza contesto, lo interpreto come «moto a luogo figurato», non essendo chiara una destinazione.
Per esempio, se ci trovassimo nella stessa locanda, faccia a faccia, e ti chiedessi: «Pegasillo, viaggi all'estero?», mi sembra sia naturale che tu interpreti la mia richiesta come, parafrasando, «Quando viaggi ti capita anche di andare all'estero?». Se, allo stesso modo, anziché «all'estero» vi fosse «a Honolulu» mi aspetterei che l'interpretassi «Quando sei a Honolulu, viaggi?».


Sempre mie impressioni.


P.s.: Ti ringrazio molto per il tuo apprezzamento verso il messaggio precedente.


----------



## alfaalfa

Quindi dopo 43 contributi a questa discussione possiamo affermare che "viaggio a (verso/in direzione di/moto a luogo) Roma" è un'espressione errata.


----------



## Pegasillo

dragonseven said:


> Proviamo a cambiare il tempo del verbo:
> (A) "Ieri sono andato a Roma." e (B) "Ieri ho viaggiato a Roma.",
> credo risulti già con piú evidenza la differenza di significato e di complemento tra le due [(A) «moto a luogo», (B) «moto per luogo» se non «moto circoscritto»].
> Medesima differenza di complemento si riscontra nello stesso costrutto ma con verbi diversi dello stesso “ramo”:
> (A1) "Ieri sono venuto a Roma." e (B1) "Ieri ho camminato a Roma.".



Riguardo agli esempi (B) e (B1), non sono d'accordo sull'eventuale natura di complemento di "moto per luogo", perché tra le preposizioni che potrebbero precederlo, stando a quanto leggo in vari siti (che spero possiate considerare sufficientemente autorevoli, almeno il primo), non è annoverata in nessun caso la "a": enciclopedia Treccani, italiano-online, wikipedia. Se il complemento avesse questa funzione, sarebbe introdotto, ad esempio, da "per" o "attraverso", ma non da "a": "_Ieri ho viaggiato per Roma_", "_Ieri ho camminato per Roma_".
Complemento di "moto circoscritto"? Non lo escludo, magari è proprio così, tuttavia mi lascia un po' perplesso. In base alla definizione che leggo qui (purtroppo non posso giurare sull'autorevolezza anche di questo sito. Se ne trovate di migliori, ben vengano): "Il cosiddetto *complemento di moto circoscritto* si considera affine allo stato in luogo, in quanto l'azione si svolge nel luogo in cui si trova il soggetto". Se quindi fosse davvero affine allo "stato in luogo", con il quale la preposizione "a" seguita da nomi di città e di piccola isola è certamente possibile, allora il verbo reggente dovrebbe essere un verbo di "quiete" ("_vivere, stare, abitare, trovarsi, dimorare, rimanere_"), il che porterebbe a interrogarmi sulla vera natura del verbo "_viaggiare_". Faccio proprio fatica a considerare "_viaggiare_" senza in qualche misura sottintendere un'idea dinamica di movimento, ma probabilmente sono solo io... 
O magari inrtendevi riferirti al "complemento di moto entro luogo circoscritto" (così come legge in wikipedia)? Cito: "Analogo al complemento di stato in luogo, indica il luogo entro il quale si svolge l'azione espressa dal predicato. Tuttavia, il predicato verbale esprime un'azione dinamica. Es. - La classe 3E Passeggiava *per il parco*. - Risponde alla domanda: per/entro quale luogo?" Sempre benvenute definizioni migliori. Ad ogni modo, se così fosse, in questo caso non vengono indicate quali sarebbero le preposizioni introduttive di tale complemento, a parte - si evince dal contesto - "per" ed "entro". Quindi, non so se la preposizione "a", come accade con lo stato e il moto a luogo e il moto circoscritto, si possa applicare anche a questo complemento. Però l'idea di dinamicità insita in "_viaggiare_" e "_camminare_" si adatterebbe bene a questo caso.
Insomma, tutto ciò per dire che la forma "_viaggiare a + località_" è semplicemente... sconsigliabile in ogni tempo verbale! 



dragonseven said:


> senza contesto, lo interpreto come «moto a luogo figurato», non essendo chiara una destinazione.


 Figurato, ma comunque moto a luogo.



dragonseven said:


> Per esempio, se ci trovassimo nella stessa locanda, faccia a faccia, e ti chiedessi: «Pegasillo, viaggi all'estero?», mi sembra sia naturale che tu interpreti la mia richiesta come, parafrasando, «Quando viaggi ti capita anche di andare all'estero?»






dragonseven said:


> Se, allo stesso modo, anziché «all'estero» vi fosse «a Honolulu» mi aspetterei che l'interpretassi «Quando sei a Honolulu, viaggi?».


Se io a Honolulu ci vivessi o ci dovessi passare per qualsiasi ragione (magari!  ) e ciò fosse già emerso da un'ipotetica conversazione previa a questa domanda, senz'altro sarei portato a interpretarla così. Ma se non fosse questo il caso, e Honolulu (o altra località) uscisse fuori nel discorso per la prima volta casualmente, forse (è un mio limite inconscio, me ne rendo conto...) mi rimarrebbe un po' di ambiguità di significato... probabilmente, se non fossi già avvinazzato (e allora tutto varrebbe...) ti chiederei proprio di parafrasare riformulando la domanda!  Nelle locande sarà pure concesso qualche erroruccio grammaticale!  Mentre fuori dalle locande non userò mai più il verbo "_viaggiare a + località_".



alfaalfa said:


> Quindi dopo 43 contributi a questa discussione possiamo affermare che "viaggio a (verso/in direzione di/moto a luogo) Roma" è un'espressione errata.


Sostanzialmente sì. Quando arriverà, pubblicherò la risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca, che ormai mi aspetto che si esprima in tal senso.

Saluti


----------



## frugnaglio

Pegasillo said:


> "complemento di moto entro luogo circoscritto"
> 
> [...]
> 
> non so se la preposizione "a", come accade con lo stato e il moto a luogo e il moto circoscritto, si possa applicare anche a questo complemento.



Ma certo che si può applicare (ed è come quasi tutti noi lo interpretiamo in “viaggio a Roma”):

Moto a luogo:
_Dove corri? (Verso quale luogo stai correndo?) — Corro *a* Perugia. (Devo arrivare a Perugia prima di sera!)_

Moto entro luogo circoscritto:
_Dove corri? (Dove si tengono le gare a cui partecipi?) — Corro *a* Perugia. (Gareggio sulla pista di atletica leggera di Perugia.)
_


----------



## elmajorero

Pegasillo said:


> Ok, non sono ferratissimo in grammatica e forse tanti anni passati di vita in Spagna nel decennio scorso può essere che mi abbiano appannato la memoria delle regole grammaticali italiane, che magari tendo a mischiare con quelle spagnole...



Togli il magari .
"Viajar a Roma" es correcto .
"Viaggiare a Roma" non è corretto .
Però consòlati: fa questo genere di confusione anche chi ha vissuto(vive) in Spagna (da) meno tempo di te.


----------



## dragonseven

alfaalfa said:


> Quindi dopo 43 contributi a questa discussione possiamo affermare che "viaggio a (verso/in direzione di/moto a luogo) Roma" è un'espressione errata.


 Beh... [magari non intendevi dire ciò che ho inteso dal tuo scritto] tuttavia, a me, «viaggio [verso/in direzione di] Roma» non sembrano proposizioni errate, a nessun livello.


Pegasillo said:


> [...] il che porterebbe a interrogarmi sulla vera natura del verbo "_viaggiare_". Faccio proprio fatica a considerare "_viaggiare_" senza in qualche misura sottintendere un'idea dinamica di movimento, ma probabilmente sono solo io...


 Ah, di sicuro non sei il solo a chiedertelo. Il punto forse è proprio questo: «viaggiare» è verbo «di quiete» o «di moto»?
Come sempre dipende dal contesto.
Alcuni lo ritengono un verbo «di quiete» perché, di solito, quando «si viaggia» si sta fermi, seduti o in piedi, facendo tutt'altro che porre attenzione al viaggio di per sé. Si può persino dormire!
Insomma, non siamo noi a «viaggiare» ma [a compiere l'azione è] il mezzo di trasporto.
Sul caso di verbo «di moto», non credo serva specificare qui ulteriormente.
Comunque, personalmente non penso sia questo ["punto"] a fare la differenza.

Quello che in realtà penso è che sia l'ausiliare del verbo di movimento a determinare le possibilità semantico-sintattiche della preposizione che lo segue.
La preposizione «a» ha anche valenza di «verso», questo laddove però il verbo precedente e il nome seguente lo consentano. Al fine di evitare fraintendimenti ed equivoci.
I.e., nell'esempio di Frugnaglio se il verbo «correre» fosse coniugato col proprio ausiliare si evincerebbe chiaramente l'impossibilità d'equivoco tra i due significati descritti, poiché nel primo caso è possibile solo l'ausiliare «essere», mentre nel secondo solo quello «avere».
Altri esempi, «Ho camminato a casa» significa che «a casa ho camminato», solo in un registro «familiare» può significare «Ho camminato [verso /in direzione di / fino a] casa»; «Ho volato a Roma» idem, mentre  «E' volato a Roma» non ha nulla di strano, è ineccepibile.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


dragonseven said:


> magari non intendevi dire ciò che ho inteso dal tuo scritto


Esplicito: parliamo solo del verbo viaggiare. "Io viaggio (da casa mia) A Roma" nel senso che il mio corpo fisicamente si muove da casa mia a Roma, indipendentemente dal mezzo utilizzato per la traslazione (l'O.P) è un errore blu. Al momento non c'è stato un solo contributo significativo a farmela pensare diversamente. Se pensi che 


dragonseven said:


> «viaggio A [verso/in direzione di] Roma» non sembrano proposizioni errate, a nessun livello.


 per cortesia spiegami anche il perché. Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

alfaalfa said:


> [P]er cortesia spiegami anche il perché. Grazie.


 Ciao Alfaalfa.
Credo che la risposta alla tua domanda sia presente già nei miei precedenti messaggi.
Ti chiederei cortesemente il favore di non modificare citazioni degli altri iscritti se non con l'esplicito intento di correggere eventuali errori. Nel caso specifico, io non ho scritto [nella frase da te ripresa dal mio messaggio precedente] quella «A» cubitale... e, mi dispiace dirtelo ma... ritengo scorretta questa tua “condotta”, i.e., equivale a “mettere in bocca” ad altri parole e concetti che non hanno espresso.

Dimmi tu, piuttosto, cosa c'è che non va, e a quale livello, nelle frasi a seguire: «viaggio verso Roma» e «viaggio in direzione di Roma», aggiungo anche «viaggio fino a Roma» (visto che a me, ripeto, "non sembrano proposizioni errate, a nessun livello").

Forse è solo un equivoco: con le parentesi tonde intendevi dare solo un valore semantico-sintattico alla preposizione «a», o erano in funzione di evidenziare possibili sostituti inapplicabili in luogo di essa? (Perché in quest'ultima maniera l'ho intesa io, per questo ho esplicitato la mia visione contraria alla tua affermazione. Non trovo sbagliato neppure che si scriva o si dica «Domani viaggerò da Malpensa a Fiumicino.» ed altre frasi di questo tipo. In quanto alla frase «viaggio a Roma» mi sono espresso già al mio #38.)


----------



## alfaalfa

dragonseven said:


> Forse è solo un equivoco


Non posso sostituire "verso"  et al. con "a".


dragonseven said:


> Ti chiederei cortesemente il favore di non modificare citazioni degli altri iscritti se non con l'esplicito intento di correggere eventuali errori. Nel caso specifico, io non ho scritto [nella frase da te ripresa dal mio messaggio precedente] quella «A» cubitale... e, mi dispiace dirtelo ma... ritengo scorretta questa tua “condotta”, i.e., equivale a “mettere in bocca” ad altri parole e concetti che non hanno espresso.


Altro equivoco. Credevo avessi tu omesso  per un refuso la mia "a" ed io l'avevo solo ripristinata (esagerando con il font). Non è comunque una mia "condotta".


Grazie per la maiuscola che (forse) ho mancato.


----------



## dragonseven

Ok! Tutto chiarito. 


alfaalfa said:


> Grazie per la maiuscola che (forse) ho mancato.


 No, non hai "mancato".  Te lo spiego con un MP.


----------

